# 6/3/13 Wahoo and dolphin on a pallet



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought I would throw up a late report as there aren't many on the board.

Tom and his friend Stephen joined me for an offshore trolling trip on Monday. The forecast was for 1-2' seas. We skipped the red snapper and drove directly to 25 miles offshore to troll the Edge. The water was so blue and flat!! We came up on a weedline and the lines went off with dolphin. I had one on a wahoo trolling rig that jumped a couple times and threw the hook. They also hit the Islander/ballyoo lures and chomped off the ballyhoo but did not get hooked. We trolled on in flattening seas until we came across a big turtle near a wooden pallet. When we went by it Stephen hooked up on a nice wahoo. We landed the wahoo and then went looking for the pallet again. We trolled up to it and Tom was pulling in a lure to check it for grass. I glanced back just in time to see a wahoo rocket at the sinker he was pulling out of the water. It was right on the corner of the boat; nearly jumping into the boat!! When we trolled by the pallet we got covered up by dolphin and small wahoo. All five of the trolled lures had hookups. What chaos!! I got in a nice dolphin and Tom got a small wahoo and the other lines ended up with no fish. We were surrounded by dolphin and wahoo clearly visible in the beautiful clear blue water. We dropped over rigs baited with cut bonita or squid and started to hook up on dolphin. Tom got one that weighed in at 18lbs 11oz. I dropped a diamond jig and was hooked up with small wahoo that I could see hit the jig. I hooked and pulled off three in just a couple of minutes. We ended up with 3 wahoo and 4 dolphin for the day. Truely a beautiful day on the Gulf.


Bob


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome trip and pics. :thumbup:


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful pics!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"We were surrounded by dolphin and wahoo clearly visible in the beautiful clear blue water."

My dream day!

Great pics and nice report!!

Jimmy


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report guys! A pallet floating in deep, open, blue water is like an oasis in the desert.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice report, water looks awesome! I have had many a day saved by a piece of floating debris! As you did, after you troll it a few times, always drop a jig!

Robert


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

MSViking said:


> Nice report, water looks awesome! I have had many a day saved by a piece of floating debris! As you did, after you troll it a few times, always drop a jig!
> 
> Robert


What kind? I have heard this before but I have never done it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Nice report, water looks awesome! I have had many a day saved by a piece of floating debris! As you did, after you troll it a few times, always drop a jig!
> 
> Robert


Not to derail, but while we're on that subject...

I always keep a couple 3 oz spoons and one or two small yo zuri bonitos with me for such a scenario. Cast these out and let them sink for a good amount of time, trying to get at least 100ft down. Put the reel in gear and point the rod at the lure while turning the handle as fast as you possibly can until its at the boat again. Don't slow down if a fish follows, keep it burning throughout. I've caught a good amount of nice wahoo doing this.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> What kind? I have heard this before but I have never done it.


I really don't think it matters as to color or type (diamond or butterfly) I do however prefer a single style hook over a treble that you might find on a diamond jig. Treble hook just does not have enough bite or purchase to fight a big fish. Like Chris said we always have a jig on spinning rod handy. I bet 75% of the time debris holds fish it will also have fish under it that can be jigged. Also if you see any dorado, throw out some chunks of anything and you can usually bring them right to you.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great report!!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome day on the water


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Good report; nice fish. Wonder how far apart we were. I was 7-8 miles N of the elbow when I got my marlin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Very cool thanks for sharing! It looks like this Sunday is going to be my only break in charter fishing for a couple of months so we are heading out there!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report guys!! Gotta love finding a pallet loaded with fish.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Man that's awesome! Wish I was out there!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Robert,

I have done the chunking for Dolphin quite a few times but I have never dropped a jig down for a Wahoo. Normally, I will troll past the item a few times and put a stretch 30 out if there is no action. Finally, I will pull up close and get a good look.


John


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great report, thank you for sharing that with us!! Sounds like you guys had an action packed time around that pallet!! I always pray that we can find something way out there when we go.... Glad you did, and glad to hear it produced for you! Awesome job!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great report, we caught a wahoo and a 15# dolphin and had a small white chase all our trash around but couldn't get him hooked. Fun times


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*New respect for diamond jigs*

When I was a kid I used diamond jigs for bluefish in New England but got away from them fishing in Southern California. I have gained a new respect for the lowly diamond jig since fishing out of Pensacola. They are great for scamp, wahoo, blackfin and yellowfin. We picked up a 68lb yellowfin at the Marlin rig last year on a diamond. And yes; it was a single hook version as the angler put the wood to the fish to get it away from the sharks. The one I was using on the wahoo was a treble and is probably why it pulled out. Here is a photo of a small wahoo caught under a barrel at the Spur last year.

Bob


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Bob,

Is that a Wahoo or a Ballyhoo? LOL That is awesome.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty water and nice fish.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report !! Congrats those are the days you pray for.


----------

